# Danville, VA Pigs in the Park....



## U2CANQUE (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, I still have not cleaned up all of my stuff from the Kings Mountain trip, and am now looking forward to another trip down interstate 77 for the contest next month in Danville.  Who all else is planning on attening this one?  I have heard nothing but praise about it, and I am looking forward to some of George's hospitality....also heard that it was about filled up too.....


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 20, 2009)

This  half of My Side of the Mountain will be there!  

Bill has made some lame excuse about his oldest daughter graduation from college that weekend, so he won't be there.

BTW... Best Contest we have ever done!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Apr 21, 2009)

From what we've seen over the past two years, it is a superb, well run contest.  It seems that everyone is taken good care of, and the atmosphere is wonderful - I'd say an all around good comp in which to compete.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 21, 2009)

hard to believe Bill won't be in Danville.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hard to believe Bill won't be in Danville.



Trust me, it has come close to a devorce. :twisted:


----------



## CookwareFreak (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish we could go...  We are still recovering from the wrath of Uncle Sam.  I could have bought 5 Backwoods Smokers with that check that I had to send to the IRS.  :x


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 24, 2009)

The Princess said:
			
		

> I wish we could go...  We are still recovering from the wrath of Uncle Sam.  I could have bought 5 Backwoods Smokers with that check that I had to send to the IRS.  :x



I could have bought a friggin KLOSE with the money I sent.  A damn nice one at that!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 2, 2009)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> We will be there......



Good luck Charlie, of course not too much luck.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 2, 2009)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Screamin Nite Hog":3dut5cpo]We will be there......



Good luck Charlie, of course not too much luck.[/quote:3dut5cpo]

Good Luck CHARLIE!!!!!.... Geez man who's team are you on?????  :roll:


----------

